Today is 2²/2³/2⁴ - sinak
======
booblik
Not if you live in a normal country

------
bedros
Actually

yesterday was 2²/2³/2⁴ and today is 2²/3²/4²

~~~
frou_dh
Either way, 16 was a long, long time ago

------
HoopleHead
Yesterday was 4th August and today is 4th September?

Wow! Pretty surreal!

------
SherlockeHolmes
ah that's a good one!

------
throweway
Today is 1/32?

